# Storing Water Hoses



## Horndog (Mar 7, 2010)

What is everybody using to store your water hoses (fresh water hose & flushing hose). I'm trying to find a system to keep water hoses organized and clean and keep my storage compartment dry. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Fireman69 (Sep 16, 2009)

Horndog,

I roll my up and screw the ends together (no leaking). I also purchased some small velcro straps. I wrap the straps around the hose and they have always stayed put. - Fireman69 (Spring is here!!!!!)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Fireman69 said:


> Horndog,
> 
> I roll my up and screw the ends together (no leaking). I also purchased some small velcro straps. I wrap the straps around the hose and they have always stayed put. - Fireman69 (Spring is here!!!!!)


X2, tried and true method.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I do this with my standard length hose except that I have some elastic straps that I bought at camping world to keep them coiled nicely. Then I have a longer collapsable hose that rolls up onto the roll for if I need some extra length.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I try to drain all the water out of the hose first and then use the little caps that have a couple small holes in them. Hopefully with the ventilation nothing grows in there over the winter.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Horndog,
> 
> I roll my up and screw the ends together (no leaking). I also purchased some small velcro straps. I wrap the straps around the hose and they have always stayed put. - Fireman69 (Spring is here!!!!!)


X2, tried and true method.
[/quote]

X3. Just be sure to flush them out prior to using them if it has been awhile since they were last used. No sense letting bad water mix in your system. I just let the water run for awhile before hooking up.

Mike


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X to all. After emptying the hose, I screw the ends together and just put the roll in the outside storage area in its milk crate, with the pressure reducer, in-line filter, etc. The milk crate keeps all like-items together.

Over the winter, I unscrew the ends and let the hoses sit in the crate. Next spring, rinsing plain water through the hose is part of the de-winterization checklist. I have two 25' lengths of hose, and both "rolls" fit nicely in the milk crate.

As others do, I keep the rolls wrapped by using a small bungee-type cord--it's a loop of stretchy cord with a round knob that allows tightening. Small and cheap if you lose one. I think a container of about 8 cost maybe $3 or $4.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

As the Fulminator said, here in the deep south you should not place the ends tightly together, all kind of weird thangs will grow in there in the dark ! You may have heard of the Creature from the Black Lagoon !


----------



## Water Witch (Jun 8, 2009)

Screw the ends together


----------



## Horndog (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. These are great ideas. Always a big help.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I use these things for cables and hoses and love them.

Cable clamp


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Cable clamp looks sweet..


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Roll them up, use cable clamps to hold them together and put them in a tote. I have 3 totes so I dont put sewer stuff in water stuff, they are all labled accordingly. I got some rubber caps that go on the ends of the hose to keep stuff out and allow air flow. I always hang my hoses up when I get home, I have a huge oak tree out back and I have a pulley on the limb to pull the hoses up so they drain out and dry. I had a big glob of something green in a hose once, it got caught in the screened washer at the inlet, after that I hang them to dry.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

battalionchief3 said:


> Roll them up, use cable clamps to hold them together and put them in a tote. I have 3 totes so I dont put sewer stuff in water stuff, they are all labled accordingly. I got some rubber caps that go on the ends of the hose to keep stuff out and allow air flow. I always hang my hoses up when I get home, I have a huge oak tree out back and I have a pulley on the limb to pull the hoses up so they drain out and dry. I had a big glob of something green in a hose once, it got caught in the screened washer at the inlet, after that I hang them to dry.


Only a fireman would think to hang his TT water hoses up in a tree. Just like drying his fire hoses! [grin!!]


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Actually thats where I got the idea. I got some rope and a pulley, climbed up the ladder and tied the pulley to the limb. Ran the rope through and put a ring on the end to make a loop. The tree had an old hook in it so I pull the hoses through and hoist them up. I hook it to the tree and let them dry, my own little hose tower....


----------

